

Ask HN - Browers Open in New Tab retain back history - gggggggg

I would love it if when you do "open in new tab or window" in a browser, it takes the 'back' history with it also.<p>Is this a valid idea amongst us HN readers?  If so, who can I tell to get it into the main browsers?<p>I am not browser fussy, and could easily be using ie/chrome/ff without any thought, so I want this in all browsers.
======
mxxx
i believe safari does this.

